

Chicks For Geeks - Dating in Reverse by The Founder of Cheekd.com, Lori - FnF
http://fundersandfounders.com/lori-cheek-the-founder-of-cheekd-com-and-the-winner-of-life-3-0/

======
ammystew
Awesome! Very romantic approach Lookin forward to be cheeked by someone

